# One Complete Tour in One Lancaster Bomber



## andy j (Jan 5, 2009)

At 15.40 hours on the 19th of May 1943 Flight Engineer W J Smith (Wally to his friends) of 12 Squadron Wickenby, along with the rest of the crew, boarded a Lancaster bomber ED 995 PH-X for the fist time. The crew's duty this day was to last only one hour, for as ED 995 had only been delivered that morning, this flight was just a shake down. Five days later this plane was to embark on what was the first visit to enemy territory for both plane and crew, a nearly six hour sortie to Dortmund.
Flight Engineer Wally Smith was a reasonably local lad, the son of a baker in the village of Walesby Nottinghamshire (just a short ride home on his Norton motor bike when off ops). The others were from more distant parts of England. They came together as the seven men left standing when everybody else had crewed up through self selection based on experience and friendship. All the crew were to survive their first tour bar the wireless operator, Sgt. Tom Routledge, who died of oxygen starvation on the second operation a night raid on Dusseldorf.
During the summer of 1943 Bomber Command suffered its heaviest losses and the life expectancy of both crew and planes was very short. For Wally and the rest of the crew to survive was against all the odds. Raids were carried out on Turin, Milan, Berlin and Peenemunde to name a few, a remarkable feat at this point of the war.
What made this tour even more remarkable for Wally was that he completed his 30 ops in the same Lane'. Through his undoubted ability as an engineer and the phenomenal skill of pilot Jimmy Wright and the rest of the crew, after each raid they were to bring ED995 back to Wickenby virtually unscathed. So when they were next on ops' ED995 (who was affection ally named Sarah) was waiting at dispersal.
Superstition played a big part in bomber crews' lives, and as the sorties numbers rose into the twenties, the crew became more and more anxious to keep ED995 as their own, to avoid breaking a winning sequence. After twenty seven ops Wally was chosen to be flight engineer to Wing Commander Craven on a night raid to Berlin. The mission was a success, but it meant that when the rest of the crew had only completed twenty nine ops, Wally had finished his tour of duty. Having no intention of breaking the sequence however, Wally still went on the last op with his regular crew!
So on the night of October 4th 1943 the crew of Wright, Saunders, Smith, Tattersall, Hone, Heath and Shrimpton set off in their trusty Lancaster ED995 on a raid on Frankfurt. Six hours and ten minutes later they landed safely at Wickenby for the last time. ED995 had carried them close to two hundred operational hours.
On the morning of October 5 Wally walked away from his kite for the last time, mindful of how lucky he had been to have such a wonderful plane beneath him
ED995's next mission was three days later. She was to take her new crew to bomb Hanover, a mission from which she never returned!
Wally went on to complete anther tour of 20 operations with 463 squadron and was commissioned in August 1944.
You can read more about Wally's time in Bomber Command by visiting raf-bombercommand - Home


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 5, 2009)

Definatley a lucky crew!


----------



## flakhappy (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, as a B-17 crewman I admired the RAF crews and often marveled at the RAF bomber operations,, involving night flying at ridiculously low altitudes and 
dropping bombs on ---whatever.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow... talk about your good luck


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome story.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 19, 2009)

andy_J which part of Derbyshire are you from?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2009)

Great story.

flakhappy, do you have any -17 stories to tell?


----------

